# EI Low plant mass



## Dillinger (13 Nov 2012)

The above is my tank which currently is in its 3rd week and I have only just started dosing it. 
I purchased some EI dry salts and made my mixtures up using a website calculator and have placed them in plastic pump bottles for ease of dosing.

Bashing in my variables into the calculator gave me the following:

My pump bottles are 250ml each so I bashed that into the calculator.









I made up my solutions using the above information and waited till water change day to start dosing.

Now my problem is do I start dosing full EI as above with the few plants I have or do I dose Half or even less?
I wimped out so far on doing it full and placed only 1ml of the macro solution after a water change and the following day after that I did 1ml of the micro thats it so far. My low plant mass just worries me with these ferts.

If anyone could help that would be great, thanks!


----------



## tim (13 Nov 2012)

EI is designed to provide an excess dosing full amount won't cause problems insufficient co2 poor flow distribution and too much light will long as you have those sorted your onto a winner mate personally I would dose full amount that's a very nice tank


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Nov 2012)

What light unit is that? I think o have seen them on eBay?!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dillinger (13 Nov 2012)

So the dosing of 10ml for a 17L looks good and the mixtures look good too?

The light is from Ebay, Its a random Thai LED, has grown my carpet mix well and is a solution for now.


----------



## tim (13 Nov 2012)

I've only ever used teaspoons to make up my solutions grams too much messing about but yeah look good to me mate as long as all the other factors are spot on good maintainence should see you with a very nice scape


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Nov 2012)

also what are you dimensions of your tank? i first thought it was a huge tank but now looking closely at the HUGE lily pipes Im thinking you just have a very good eye for proportion. you have made the tank look A LOT bigger than it is  get some nano lily pipes on that and you will be sorted! nice one


----------



## Dillinger (13 Nov 2012)

I have a cool set of scales so opted for the grams as a way of measurement. Ill get dosing and fingers crossed all goes well.

Thanks for the advice and comments. I am a sucker for perspective, I've always kept nano tanks marine and fresh. Always enjoyed keeping the scale of things to suit the tank. This tank is a ADA 45f, its 45cm x 24cm and only 16cm high. Mega shallow but I love it. It houses a shoal of Boraras maculatus which are tiny.


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Nov 2012)

great size, I have just cut myself a new optiwhite tank @ 900w x 200h x 300d (mm) so looking forward to trying a shallow scape after the new year


----------



## AndyFJ (16 Jan 2013)

Nice scape! As mentioned above it looks alot bigger in the picture, but you've done a good job with it given the actual size, makes me want to buy another tank and start all over again


----------

